# Smoking the Bad Guys Out



## partner in swine (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a patrolman in Alabama who does more grilling/smoking than patrolling by orders of the higher ups, who enjoy good smoked meat and grilled chicken. I suppose I could be likened to the departmental Chaplain wielding the Holy Tongs.

 I will be cooking a Fatty which looks to be one of the greatest innovations since smoked cheese hit a Ritz cracker. 

Officer Tim Hyde

Dora Police


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Would that make you Deputy Chief Cook? LOL

Be sure to stop in the Roll Call Thread and properly introduce yourself and tell us a little about yourself, your experience and equipment...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, you're among many who'd rather smoke than work. It's all good my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 1, 2009)

I meant for that to be in the roll call thread...I was distracted by contemplations of Fatty creation....


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:


----------



## randocammando (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the party alot of great info here glad to have ya


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum -I want your job. A cook with a badge! Very cool


----------



## Dutch (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF from a former Law Dawg!

Guess you could say that you're the Chef of Police!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Since you are seeing to the well being of you fellow officers, "Chaplain" works too!  Sometimes you gotta feed their body before you can feed their spirit. (I used to quote that line alot when I was helping with a food ministry)


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 1, 2009)

How 'bout this for giggles. My smoker/grill is located within 20 feet of the poor, starving, and mistreated prisoners. They moan and complain about, "How the police do nothing but grill and laugh all the time, we gotta eat these frozen meals, while they eat ribs!" 

Little do they know!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe you should post some qview around the holding cells LOL


----------



## gnubee (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Manys the man who has been seduced away from reality by the thought of a well smoked fattie and For this you are forgiven my son. Say 10 hail Marys and post 5 qviews of your smokes. 

A couple of nice qviews of the prisoners pleading thru the bars for some pulled pork sandwichs would be nice. 

My Bro in law is a jail guard. Thankfully He's never had to guard me. Whew! 

A little help for the new Guys and Gals on SMF
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81585


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, 
I think I might have an outstanding warrant in your county.  I would hate to be tortured by having to eat BBQ while locked up.  Please treat me gently and lock me up for a LONG LONG Time.
Welcome to SMF.....


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW - I LOVE that story.

#1 - Welcome, and thank you for your service.

#2 - What a GREAT way to deter folks from becoming criminals....make them eat the government food while you eat ribs!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 2, 2009)

*Greetings 'Officer Tim', and Welcome to the 'community'.*

*Enjoy your stay at* *SMF*
*Settle in and have fun.
Any questions, plenty of experts... and make yourself at home.





*
I created a 32x32 Desktop icon for SMF members if they want it. Just download it, UNzip it to anywhere (but remember where)... then if you have a current icon you are using just right-click/ 'properties'/change icon/ and go look for where you unzipped it and click it. Then name the icon what ever you want... obviously I named mine Smoking Meat Forums
DOWNLOAD HERE
If you don't have a desktop icon you can easily create one using this icon if you want.
*It is transparent so your background should just show threw!!*


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 2, 2009)

And u wonder why they hate u?????


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

First off welcome Officer Tim to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## kookie (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard....................


----------



## bassman (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  There's a lot of great information and ideas here.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## que-ball (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  Great username you picked considering your occupation!


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to give credit for the name to a fellow smoker and dispatcher I worked with in the past. Who has come up with an awsome sauce he calls "Hog Juice".


----------

